# Reliable Pool Liner Repair contact no



## snuffle (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys, I am desperate to find a reliable pool liner repair or replacement company. Please forward if you have good experience with one.

Thanks


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

snuffle said:


> Hi guys, I am desperate to find a reliable pool liner repair or replacement company. Please forward if you have good experience with one.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Snuffle whats exactly wrong with your liner as i know a few people
cheers leigh


----------



## snuffle (Sep 11, 2008)

*pool liner repair*



leigh1980 said:


> Hi Snuffle whats exactly wrong with your liner as i know a few people
> cheers leigh


Well I was told they are worn and need replacement by my current pool guys but the price he quoted was 2x higher than the price I have been quoted in UK hence I just wanted a few other quatation preferably from a reliable English company.


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

snuffle said:


> Well I was told they are worn and need replacement by my current pool guys but the price he quoted was 2x higher than the price I have been quoted in UK hence I just wanted a few other quatation preferably from a reliable English company.


 hi snuffle, its proberly best if i was to view the pool then i can advise you on whats best to do? what area do you live in??
cheers leigh


----------

